# First honey extraction - storage question



## honeydog (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, All,

I know this is an uneducated question, but I hope you can educate me.

I have 2 hives that I installed last spring. One swarmed early and the other swarmed later this spring. The second hive was making honey in the honey super very well until the swarm. That was about a month ago. Last week I found there was no queen, so I bought new ones, requeened this week, and removed the honey super.There were only 4 frames partially built up, and they all had some honey. It was partially capped and part uncapped. I extracted what I could which came out to...about 1.5 quarts of honey! Not much, but it's the first honey I've got so I'm very pleased with it.

My question is - has this uncapped honey cured since it was in the hive for so long? It tastes very good, but I don't want to give some friends and have it ferment on them. I don't have a refractometer to test it.

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

The honey should be fine, if it has been that long. 

I often extract my frames when they are at least 50 percent capped. I have never had my honey ferment, but it is very dry where I live and I don't have the moisture issues that other beekeepers have.


----------



## honeydog (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

